# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  Adults-only entertainment as Love Sex Expo opens in SA

## qiouxdoll

The Love Sex Expo, is a 4-day sexy shopping and spectacular entertainment experience that is taking South Africa by storm. With incredible stage shows, informative workshops and hundreds of stands showcasing enticing products, The Love Sex Expo is bringing tasteful titillation to premium venues across South Africa.

Opening Hours:
Thursday, 10 Oct: 11am - 11pm
Friday, 11 Oct: 11am - 11pm
Saturday, 12 Oct: 11am - 11pm
Sunday, 13 Oct: 11am - 6pm

The event is strictly for those over 18 years of age, and no babies or prams are allowed inside.
Tickets also available at the door.
See TheLoveSexExpo.com for more information.

----------

